# Body off frame question



## Wmkcchwhite (Sep 15, 2010)

What are some of the ways people have supported the body of their car while it was off the frame other than a rotisserie? I was thinking maybe some 4x4's on jack stands. What are you thoughts on this? If it has any purpose mentioning its a 72 Lemans that im working on.
Thanks,
Will


----------



## Missouri Judge (Jul 4, 2011)

*That works*

I used 4x4 posts when I did mine. A couple things to keep in mind though. CLEARANCE!!! What a pain in the arse when you get it up and on and then go to move the frame only to find the jack stands aren't quite far enough apart to clear the wheels, or high enough to get under the fuel tank. I ended up using ten footers. Also, make sure they support on the body support structure in the rear, and the frame mounts up front. I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I used 4x4's spanning left to right with three or four stacked cinder blocks under each position. I had dreams of building the roto first but came to the reality that it would take me forever. Just get it high enough and wide enough that the chassis will roll out from under it after all things are seperated. Now the car that needed only one parking place will eat up two.....Motivation to keep you going. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

W,
I recommend a "cart" made out of lumber. I made mine using 2x4's and some scrap plywood. I also had some heavy duty casters that I found in some trash.
The wood cost a total of 60 bucks or so, although I did have one of the 4x4 posts lying around too that I didn't have to buy. 

It's basically two "beam" assemblies on each side, and both sides were tied together with 2x4's. Two in back and one in front. 

The whole thing worked out fantastic because it allowed me to move the body in and out of the garage. The main feature was being able to sandblast outside. The frame was rolled out from the front. 

Check out my youtube video of me dropping the body back on the frame and taking the "cart" apart.
‪Re-uniting a 1967 GTO body with frame‬‏ - YouTube

Also, pictures attached of cart.....

Good luck,
Dave


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i like the cart. if it had pneumatic tires you could roll it on any surface.


----------



## Wmkcchwhite (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone. "Squidtone" do you have any plans for the cart by any chance? I am very interested and am also looking into either building or ordering a roto. This is my first frame up resto so ill be taking my time. Thanks for the advise and ideas!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I welded up some stands using some heavy angle iron. They got the body high enough to roll the frame in and out and also allow me enough room to clean and paint the underbody from underneath.










Bear


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Squid,

I just FAVORITED that youtube clip! Really cool, especially the door-lift sound at the beginning.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

sorry i didnt pay any attention to the video before. really cool. i dont know which one is you but i think at the end the big guy should just pick up the back while the other one takes the 4x4 out.:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Not recommending this, BUT, I once saw a guy put his gto body on 4 shopping carts...worked like a charm too!


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for nice comments.
Late replying to thread because I was out of town (Cape Cod) for a week.
W, I will send or post a rough drawing of what I did. I think I can whip something up by tonight or tomorrow.
Regarding the time lapse video, I'm the skinny one in black T shirt.
And yes, in a way, I over-thought the whole thing, and it could have been done alot quicker with a few more hands, but people were coming and going and I just figured I'd do it slowly. One problem was the floor jacks have a severe arc to them while going up and down. So I made a few transitional floor jack rest stops while letting the body down. If I had another cherry picker I just would have used two of those. 
But anyway, the cart itself worked out great.


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

*JPG of cart drawing*

Okay, I have made a drawing with some details of my cart.
It is rather crude, and not terribly detailed, but I think it gets the point across.
It should be attached to this post as a jpg.....

Basically, I made two "beams" which are comprised of three 20 inch vertical 2x4's, and these verticals are sandwiched by four 92 inch 2x4's; two on top and two on bottom. I used scrap plywood for "gussets". I used filler chunks of 2x4's for the gussets to bear up against. 
The "cross pieces" that tie the two "beams" together are 92" lenght 2x4s. Only one in front on the topside...this let me pull the frame out. See pictures.
It was plenty strong enough. Use loads of 3 inch drywall screws. Pilot drilling stuff makes putting in screws easier. When I took it apart, I was able to reclaim everything for use on other carpentry projects.


----------



## Wmkcchwhite (Sep 15, 2010)

Squid,
Thanks!
I can work with that. This is an awesome idea and wont cost to much. When i get the time i will build and post up pics of how mine turns out.:cheers


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

W,
You know what? I may have used 10 foot 2x4s for the beams now that I think about it. I can't remember. Of course, length doesn't matter too much since the car will sit on top anyway. But you may want to use 10 footers so that the "cart" has enough length in order to put two small uprights to the rear of the body to hold up the back end of the car. They didn't have full weight on them, but they did prevent the possibility of the body tipping back if you're inside the back or trunk area. Yes, I found myself there a couple times during sand blasting and sand cleanup and vacuuming.
Good luck...post a pic.
dave


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Squidtone, 
Were you able to work on the bottom of the body while it was on your cart?

And, I have to ask, are you by chance a submariner? 

Russ


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Russ,
I had some casters on the "cart" that gave it probably 6 or 7 more inches in height, and I found it comfortable to work under the car. I spent quite a few hours scraping the undersides, and also fixing the cowl area by the rocker. I did some work on a creeper, other times just sitting crosslegged underneath.The only time I had a hard time was painting the bottom with a spray gun. Although I think that had less to do with the height off the floor than just painting a horizontal flat surface from underneath.

And no, I've never been in the military. I just got nicknamed squid when I was a kid. I do happen to work with an ex-Navy sub-mariner, and hoo-boy he's got some stories.........


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks. Sounds doable to me. I like wood things. I can actually work with wood fairly decently.

Was just wondering, with that name and living in Conn. I was there for sub school back in late fall of 77 to about mid Jan of 78. Left the day the roof collapsed on some auditorium or arena, can't remember. Do remember that was the coldest I have ever been in my life, until the time I got to vist Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada. 

Russ


----------

